#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which your favourite quote from a movie?

## Bhavya

Hello buddies,


Movies are entertaining, every one of us have different taste but we all love to watch movies and entertain ourselves. There are lots of famous quotes in movie which make us instantly like them and we use to tell those quotes in our real life as well. Can you guys tell me which is your favorite quote from a movie?

----------


## lucifar

*"If you want stop me, you want hit my head"*

----------


## Bhavya

> *"If you want stop me, you want hit my head"*


This is a nice quote but in which movie this quote was told?

----------

